# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Hải quân mỹ in 3d tàu ngầm (mẫu) trong 4 tuần

## Duẩn Hồ

Quân đội thế giới đang rất quan tâm về công nghệ in 3D để tiết kiệm thời gian và tiền bạc cho những nhiệm vụ trong tương lai, khi mà công nghệ này có thể in được các bộ phận của máy bay quân sự, súng phóng lựu hoặc cả thức ăn dành cho binh sĩ. Gần đây quân đội Mỹ đang hợp tác với Phòng thí nghiệm quốc gia Oak Ridge để phát triễn mẫu tàu ngầm có thể được in 3D trong vòng 4 tuần.

In 3D vũ khí hoặc phương tiện cơ giới hiện tại được xem là ý tưởng viễn vong, nhưng nếu mọi thứ diễn ra tốt đẹp, in 3D có thể được quân đội sử dụng trong 1 vài năm nữa. Tàu ngầm in 3D đã được phát triển bởi Trung tâm Vũ khí Hải quân Hoa Kỳ và phòng thí nghiệm công nghệ Carderock Division để trình diễn công nghệ có người lái, mẫu tàu ngầm in 3D dựa trên mẫu tầu ngầm thật do hải quân Mỹ đang sử dụng.

Đội ngũ này bắt tay vào làm việc vào tháng tám năm 2016, và họ sử máy in 3D công nghiệp khổ siêu lớn được gọi là Big Area Additive Manufacturing (BAAM) để in ra 6 phần cơ bản bằng sợi carbon ghép lại thành con tàu dài hơn 9 mét. Đội ngũ này được giao thời gian thực hiện trong vòng 4 tuần, họ dành 1 tuần đầu để thiết kế và bắt đầu in sau 1 tuần, con tàu hiện tại là con tàu lớn nhất từng được in 3D.

Theo bộ năng lượng của Mỹ, một con tàu mẫu tương tự sản xuất theo phương pháp truyền thống sẽ mất từ 600.000 USD đến 800.000 USD và thường mất từ 3 đến 5 tháng để hoàn thành, trong khi tàu ngầm sử dụng công nghệ in 3D tiết kiệm hơn đến 90% chi phí và thời gian hoàn thành có thể đếm bằng ngày. Đây là một cuộc cách mạng của quân đội, với thời gian sản xuất nhanh, các bộ phận thay thế cho các vũ khí đặc biệt có thể được sản xuất và thay thế một cách nhanh chóng.

Tuy đây chỉ là bản thử nghiệm chưa hoạt động được, nhưng con tàu minh chứng rằng công nghệ in 3D có thể in ra những thứ có thể dùng được và mục đích của của cuộc thí nghiệm này là tìm ra cách sản xuất nhanh hơn, tiết kiệm hơn bằng các phương pháp sản xuất khác nhau
Đội nghiên cứu đã được huân chương vì nỗ lực của họ và họ đang lên kế hoạch để in một bản mẫu thứ 2, lần này sẽ kín nước và thực hiện được các cuộc thử nghiệm dưới nước, hạm đội này có khả năng được chính thức ra mắt vào năm 2019.

3DMaker tạm dịch.
<3dmaker.vn>

----------

